# How to Look Like Zyzz Without Drugs?



## SamuelSamson (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi

I love the body of the teen heart-throb Zyzz (no homo). 

Do you think it's possible for a super motivated individual to sculpt a body like his without drugs or anabolic steriods?

Apparently he was on tren and all the rest.

Cheers


----------



## bjg (Nov 7, 2012)

i am assuming you are young...you can achieve a very nice physique without any steroids, but it is going to take some years ...any quick results using steroids at your age will help you only achieve short term glory and long term headaches.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 7, 2012)

SamuelSamson said:


> Hi
> 
> I love the body of the teen heart-throb Zyzz (no homo).
> 
> ...



of course...hard work and genetics...he wasnt very big


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 7, 2012)

he was not big, he just had a well balanced physique (legs were a little on the small side tho)


----------



## strongrunbox (Nov 8, 2012)

Cardio in a sauna


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 8, 2012)

Is not possible lol

You can not have that dry tight dense looking muscles natural.


----------



## SamuelSamson (Nov 8, 2012)

Night_Wolf said:


> Is not possible lol
> 
> You can not have that dry tight dense looking muscles natural.



Do you mean that his fat stripping drugs gave him a look that (separate to his muscle proportion), can't be achieved naturally?


----------



## nby (Nov 8, 2012)

He has tren written all over him. Perhaps with some very freaky genetics and a lot of time and willpower you could achieve something similar but the majority of the people will need to use something on the side to look like that.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 9, 2012)

SamuelSamson said:


> Do you mean that his fat stripping drugs gave him a look that (separate to his muscle proportion), can't be achieved naturally?



Nope, u can get that low bf% naturally but u would lose a lot of muscle mass along. When he cuts he does not lose muscle cuz he is (was) on a shitload of drugs.
U would be flat and skinny when that low bf, but hes pumped all the time and has that dense thick look that u can't have naturally.


Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jay_steel (Nov 9, 2012)

Very possible if your genetics are like that. I had a friend that was all most as lean as him in high school, could have easily attained it naturally, if not more. I have seen a few genetic freaks that are not huge, but just ripped. I can maintain 8% natural but its hard to put on size. 185 is where I capped out on natural, but keep in mind my strength was through the FN rough. Bench was 365, squat was 500 and ect for natural,


----------



## Moneytoblow (Nov 9, 2012)

I think his cycle right up until his death was 2g of tren with 2g of prop every week.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 9, 2012)

Moneytoblow said:


> I think his cycle right up until his death was 2g of tren with 2g of prop every week.





shit i hope not


----------



## SFW (Nov 10, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> he was not big, he just had a well balanced physique (legs were a little on the small side tho)



No one said he was big. He just asked if its possible to look like him w/out drugs. Most guys really dont wanna get big, just aesthetic for the beach. They are usually queer though


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 10, 2012)

SFW said:


> No one said he was big. He just asked if its possible to look like him w/out drugs. Most guys really dont wanna get big, just aesthetic for the beach. They are usually queer though



he was 220lb shreded when he died. Big and aesthetic from shafting dbols


----------



## Watson (Nov 10, 2012)

always thought he was a total dick, but, if anyone had seen him in person *before* he set foot in a gym, ud know he was on a whole lotta gear
i can best describe his physique as the kid mr bean could beat up if they were in the same class in school

he did well at most things, none more so than being a dickhead, a silly boy who had nobody to stop him going too far


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 10, 2012)

He does not look like 220lbs to me. Maybe 200. 

Cardio, diet and weight training with a bit a creatine should make that look pretty easy.


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 10, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> He does not look like 220lbs to me. Maybe 200.
> 
> Cardio, diet and weight training with a bit a creatine should make that look pretty easy.



That was his own words so he could have been FOS 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 10, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> He does not look like 220lbs to me. Maybe 200.
> 
> Cardio, diet and weight training with a bit a creatine should make that look pretty easy.



Yeah, do cardio and weights natty, take 10$ of creatine and you will have 6-7% bf on 2g of tren ace look  tnx for broscience 


Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 10, 2012)

Loool bro, I respect u big time, but don't give false hope to natty bros pls. They will burn thru 2h cardio ED to get zyzz look and take (gay) creatine, and after few weeks (months) they will lose all muscle and be freakin pissed. U wanted that? No? Than dont spread bro science. Tnx

Night Wolf
 Ps. Zyzz was on at least 250mg tren ed and shitload fat burners and other AAS. And u say take 10$ creatine to look like him. Dafak?
Love u bro, all respect but thats just ridiculous talk.

Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 10, 2012)

Night_Wolf said:


> Yeah, do cardio and weights natty, take 10$ of creatine and you will have 6-7% bf on 2g of tren ace look  tnx for broscience
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


the dude is damn near skinny and no where near 7 %


----------



## Night_Wolf (Nov 10, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> the dude is damn near skinny and no where near 7 %



When on his prime time he was prolly 6-8% depending on water retention and such. Not sknny for sho'. I bet u most of the bros here would love to look like him whatever they say. (at his age) but thinking he was natty is insane, he was on dnp year round.


Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 10, 2012)

Zyzz Workout Mix Part 1 - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 10, 2012)

Zyzz Workout Mix Part 1 - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 10, 2012)

cant wait to tell my untrained brother he could be an internet god


----------



## SamuelSamson (Nov 11, 2012)

Right, so from this threat thus far we can deduce that you can look like Zyzz if:
- if you have good genetics;
- you have an eye for muscle proportion;
- you can avoid muscle loss when getting shredded.

That that fairly sum it up?


----------



## longworthb (Nov 11, 2012)

Yup


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 11, 2012)

SamuelSamson said:


> Right, so from this threat thus far we can deduce that you can look like Zyzz if:
> - if you have good genetics;
> - you have an eye for muscle proportion;
> - you can avoid muscle loss when getting shredded.
> ...


or in my brothers case...just dont workout and smoke alot of weed


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 11, 2012)

Night_Wolf said:


> Loool bro, I respect u big time, but don't give false hope to natty bros pls. They will burn thru 2h cardio ED to get zyzz look and take (gay) creatine, and after few weeks (months) they will lose all muscle and be freakin pissed. U wanted that? No? Than dont spread bro science. Tnx
> 
> Night Wolf
> Ps. Zyzz was on at least *250mg tren ed *and shitload fat burners and other AAS. And u say take 10$ creatine to look like him. Dafak?
> ...




that can't be true.. he's not even that big.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 11, 2012)

or strong


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 11, 2012)

Aesthetics win over big n strong when it comes to getting your cawk swallowed 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 11, 2012)

very true


----------



## SamuelSamson (Nov 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> or in my brothers case...just dont workout and smoke alot of weed



For real?

Maybe there's something in the weed...


----------



## longworthb (Nov 12, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Aesthetics win over big n strong when it comes to getting your cawk swallowed
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone


 this


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 12, 2012)

Night_Wolf said:


> Loool bro, I respect u big time, but don't give false hope to natty bros pls. They will burn thru 2h cardio ED to get zyzz look and take (gay) creatine, and after few weeks (months) they will lose all muscle and be freakin pissed. U wanted that? No? Than dont spread bro science. Tnx
> 
> Night Wolf
> Ps. Zyzz was on at least 250mg tren ed and shitload fat burners and other AAS. And u say take 10$ creatine to look like him. Dafak?
> ...


In the vid he is maybe 9% and skinny. Looks like an average 20 year old swimmer to me.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 13, 2012)

SamuelSamson said:


> For real?
> 
> Maybe there's something in the weed...



hes a ripped druggy


----------



## longworthb (Nov 13, 2012)

I know a few people like that. Don't train at all and still are strong as shit and ripped. One of my friends dad was probably 210 and single digit body fat and he didn't do shit to get it


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 13, 2012)

that seems pretty huge for natty untrained...most trained nattys arent that big in ripped condition


----------



## longworthb (Nov 13, 2012)

He said he worked construction for awhile but never did anything outside if that


----------



## Powermaster (Nov 13, 2012)

That douchbag is dead.

Go to the training section and read the stickies on training right.
Go to the diet and nutrition section and read the stickies on eating right.
Other than that, get plenty of sleep, don't overtrain, & you'll grow as fast as your genetics will possibly allow you too.
That's it.


----------



## malk (Nov 13, 2012)

If he was Welsh he would have got more cawk swallowed and been more jerked,and not so asian 
looking


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 13, 2012)

malk said:


> If he was Welsh he would have got more cawk swallowed and been more jerked,and not so asian
> looking



If he was welsh he'd have been buggered to death 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## SamuelSamson (Nov 14, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> In the vid he is maybe 9% and skinny. Looks like an average 20 year old swimmer to me.



You mean he doesn't look developed?

I think he's got decent pec development for someone who's lean. It's strange because for some reason he was the most favorited body on simplyshredded. 

Perhaps it's because of his youtube videos though rather than his body itself.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 14, 2012)

a challenger appears


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 14, 2012)

jeff plz go..


----------



## gopro (Nov 15, 2012)

Even with mediocre genetics, hard work can bring about a pretty decent physique!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 15, 2012)

gopro said:


> Even with mediocre genetics, hard work can bring about a pretty decent physique!



Sure, but why post up a pic of someone obviously geared to the eyeballs?


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## nby (Nov 15, 2012)

Natty? I don't think so. I'm sure you can (easily) get this big without juice, it'll take some time not but impossible but not with his leanness.. a real ecto would have a hard time gaining substantial mass to look like him. I call tren.


----------



## SamuelSamson (Nov 15, 2012)

He's quite muscular but compare him against scooby for example. See how scooby has that big puffiness. Maybe its simply leanness or some other drugs... lol


----------



## LightBearer (Nov 15, 2012)

he made many claims of being natural, but also contradicted himself and said that all he does is Tren and Prop.

He's far from a swimmers physique and if you look at some of his other videos he is pretty big


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## gopro (Nov 15, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Sure, but why post up a pic of someone obviously geared to the eyeballs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone



Shit, do you mean ME?


----------



## longworthb (Nov 15, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


>


He was obviously using gear. Guy was a douche but I don't wish death on anyone but he did have a good physic


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 15, 2012)

gopro said:


> Shit, do you mean ME?



Was that you? Dude you look jacked like a pro 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## gopro (Nov 15, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Was that you? Dude you look jacked like a pro
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone



Yeah, if you mean the pic I posted in my comment, yes that is me LOL.


----------



## longworthb (Nov 15, 2012)

Reps. Your jacked bro. Nice work


----------



## gopro (Nov 15, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Reps. Your jacked bro. Nice work



Appreciated my friend. Thank you.


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 17, 2012)

1.Build a time machine
2. Go back in time to some other dimension before you were born
3. Somehow find some great algorithm for choosing parents
4. Reduce this algorithm down to one of choosing two genetic freaks
5. Choose said genetic freaks as parents
6. Choose to be born
7. Be born
8. Grow up and bust ass working out and eating good proportions of real food
9. Tada!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 17, 2012)

I'd say the Chinese are manipulating the human genome to produce genetically superior athletes right now


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## longworthb (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm jealous of super freak genetics. Only good thing i got genetic wise is natural leanness and crazy good looks.  Captn


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 17, 2012)

Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## SamuelSamson (Nov 18, 2012)

Night_Wolf said:


> Nope, u can get that low bf% naturally but u would lose a lot of muscle mass along.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk



How do you know that you lose muscle along the way when your bf % get's low. I've heard you can decrease your body fat% without losing muscle so long as you:
1) know the limit on your fat burning rate (ie know how much fat you have); and
2) don't eat any deficit greater than the # in 1. 

I'm just interested in challenging the conventional wisdom because I've been losing lots of fat recently without muscle loss sub 10%.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 18, 2012)

SamuelSamson said:


> How do you know that you lose muscle along the way when your bf % get's low. I've heard you can decrease your body fat% without losing muscle so long as you:
> 1) know the limit on your fat burning rate (ie know how much fat you have); and
> 2) don't eat any deficit greater than the # in 1.
> 
> I'm just interested in challenging the conventional wisdom because I've been losing lots of fat recently without muscle loss sub 10%.




no


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Nov 18, 2012)

SamuelSamson said:


> How do you know that you lose muscle along the way when your bf % get's low. I've heard you can decrease your body fat% without losing muscle so long as you:
> 1) know the limit on your fat burning rate (ie know how much fat you have); and
> 2) don't eat any deficit greater than the # in 1.
> 
> I'm just interested in challenging the conventional wisdom because I've been losing lots of fat recently without muscle loss sub 10%.



id like to see that


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 19, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> id like to see that




im assuming that he doesn't have much muscle to lose


----------



## supaman23 (Nov 19, 2012)

How many 220 pounds Ripped naturals do you know? lol Most of the *TRUE *naturals walk on-stage weighing 180-190 pounds at around 6 feet tall. That number will go up slighlty with more training experience/age.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Nov 19, 2012)

All I know is if the devil made a deal with me that I could have the ultimate physique but I would end up dying from it ....it would have looked a lot fucking better than he did.
noumsayin?
BTW - I think he had shitty gentics otherwise he wouldnt have needed to take all that just to look the way he did. My buddy Chris looks better than he ever fvcking did and doesnt take anything other than creatine (which aprently is now gay - wtf? ) and has a diet that is never off point.


----------



## Goldenera (Nov 19, 2012)

Did he achieve the look naturally?  The fact he dropped dead at 22 tells me hell no unless he had an unknown heart condition lol. 

Now is that look he had achievable naturally ?  Yes IMHO. Great genetics being key as well as diet I feel one could get very close. 

I have a buddy that's way more shredded then the few zyzz pics that popped up on google and he is natural. I also have a vegetarian natural buddy that won the mr universe a few years ago. His body is great. He has no real job he just eats crazy amounts of food and trains for 2-3 hours a day. 

Unless u have shit genetics if the diet and routine is in check if feel one can get very close to that look. He has no huge by any means. 

Here is my vegetarian natural buddy. I've never seen someone eat as much veggies, beans, eggs, tofu in my life. 


Just because some tools on here look like shit even with juice does not mean u have to use buckets of gear to achieve this guys look by any means.


----------



## supaman23 (Nov 19, 2012)

Jimmyinkedup said:


> All I know is if the devil made a deal with me that I could have the ultimate physique but I would end up dying from it ....it would have looked a lot fucking better than he did.
> noumsayin?
> BTW - I think he had shitty gentics otherwise he wouldnt have needed to take all that just to look the way he did. My buddy Chris looks better than he ever fvcking did and doesnt take anything other than creatine (which aprently is now gay - wtf? ) and has a diet that is never off point.





Goldenera said:


> Did he achieve the look naturally? The fact he dropped dead at 22 tells me hell no unless he had an unknown heart condition lol.
> 
> Now is that look he had achievable naturally ? Yes IMHO. Great genetics being key as well as diet I feel one could get very close.
> 
> ...



I bet that both of your buddies didn't weigh 130lbs at 6 feet tall. My point is, if a few genetically gifted people can get a similar/better physique naturally, it doesn't mean that every bodybuilder with average/below average genetics can do it. Otherwise, no one would mess with steroids IMO.

People seem to forget how important good genetics are, even with the use of performance enhancing drugs.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Nov 19, 2012)

lol @ assumiing zyzz did a ton of gear

lol @ assuming the gear was what killed him (heart condition + cocaine + sauna)

dumbasses


----------



## pjliftsalot (Nov 19, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> lol @ assumiing zyzz did a ton of gear
> 
> lol @ assuming the gear was what killed him (heart condition + cocaine + sauna)
> 
> dumbasses



Fact: AAS = increased left ventricular hypertrophy
Fact: Cocaine + aas = dramaticlly increased left vetricular hypertrophy.
Cocaine + heart condition + aas

Anyone of those factors removed may have resulted in him not dying. What crystal ball do you have to say which one it was ? I could honestly care less but lets be for real ...his lifestyle contributed to his death and aas use was a big part of his lifestyle. As I said any one factor above remove he may still be around....you have no more of an idea which one than anyone else.


----------



## irish_2003 (Nov 19, 2012)

this is the gayest f'n thread ever...you wanna look like zyzz wear eyeliner, eat xtc, do shitloads of coke, and admire yourself all day...he's the biggest joke in bodybuilding community and the joke was on him in the end


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 19, 2012)

supaman23 said:


> How many 220 pounds Ripped naturals do you know? lol Most of the *TRUE *naturals walk on-stage weighing 180-190 pounds at around 6 feet tall. That number will go up slighlty with more training experience/age.



What are GoPros stats? Is he natural or just 'muscletech' natural? 


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## LightBearer (Nov 19, 2012)

Cutting drugs mixed with the sauna and his bad heart is what probably killed him.  He made a post shortly before his death joking about when his heart was going to explode/stop from the amount of DNP he was taking.


----------



## MinMaxMuscle (Nov 20, 2012)

Goldenera said:


> Did he achieve the look naturally?  The fact he dropped dead at 22 tells me hell no unless he had an unknown heart condition lol.
> 
> Now is that look he had achievable naturally ?  Yes IMHO. Great genetics being key as well as diet I feel one could get very close.
> 
> ...




"great genetics being key"


----------



## R-fresh77 (Nov 20, 2012)

Goldenera said:


> Did he achieve the look naturally?  The fact he dropped dead at 22 tells me hell no unless he had an unknown heart condition lol.
> 
> Now is that look he had achievable naturally ?  Yes IMHO. Great genetics being key as well as diet I feel one could get very close.
> 
> ...


 I strongly believe good genetics was a start for him. Yes he was a skinny ass kid growing up, big deal? Its obviously that he used gear, Im not bashing him for that . People thing you take these pills, or injection's and it does the work for you. Most BB's dont start dabbling with aas until they have reached a plateau, or want to get back in shape within a shorter time period. Zyzz lived a crazy ass lifestyle. The combination of all the dif types of amphetamines in his system, combined with some type of thermogenic tossed in the picture , the poor kid was a walking time bomb. Your body can only handle certain levels of abuse. I know a lot of people think hes a tool, or bash him. I give the kid credit! He was ripped up, lived a crzy, fun lifestyle. He wasn't afraid of posting all those whacked out, and drug induced videos. I dont think drug videos are cool, Im only stating he was not afraid to expose his true nature. Hell, he was only a kid. The sad but true part is, His name we continue to mentioned, and remembered in the BB community for some time to come.. Sleep Well, My Brother!!!!


----------



## Goldenera (Nov 21, 2012)

MinMaxMuscle said:


> "great genetics being key"



So u don't feel genetics has any play in bb??  I never said xyzzy fuck stick was natural by any means.....
Just saying genetics play a major role in how someone responds to diet and training. If u don't believe that.....well im fighting an uphill battle. 

No question the dnp, gear and lifestyle created his look....as well as his demise.


----------



## SamuelSamson (Nov 22, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> id like to see that



I'd like to show it too you. 

Just out of interest, are you using your maximum fat oxidation rate (290kj/kg of fat or 31Cals/lb of fat) to set your deficit?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 23, 2012)

SamuelSamson said:


> I'd like to show it too you.
> 
> Just out of interest, are you using your maximum fat oxidation rate (290kj/kg of fat or 31Cals/lb of fat) to set your deficit?



You wear that purty eyeliner n lippy as well son?


Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Goodskie (Nov 25, 2012)

pjliftsalot said:


> Fact: AAS = increased left ventricular hypertrophy
> Fact: Cocaine + aas = dramaticlly increased left vetricular hypertrophy.
> Cocaine + heart condition + aas
> 
> Anyone of those factors removed may have resulted in him not dying. What crystal ball do you have to say which one it was ? I could honestly care less but lets be for real ...his lifestyle contributed to his death and aas use was a big part of his lifestyle. As I said any one factor above remove he may still be around....you have no more of an idea which one than anyone else.



He died from a heart attack didn't he? What you're describing is CHF


----------



## SFW (Nov 25, 2012)

I heard a frenchman pozzed his vials of tren.


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 1, 2012)

lol at the amount of people that took any goddam thing in this thread seriously!


----------



## longworthb (Dec 1, 2012)

Bro.....u just bumped it just sayin lol. Thread was dead


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 2, 2012)

longworthb said:


> Bro.....u just bumped it just sayin lol. Thread was dead



By choice, yes only to talk shit.  Because I'm just now re reading and seeing how long it went on. It's not like it was a month or year.  I couldve been abducted by aliens for the past few days as far as you know....


----------



## PitbullRescue (Mar 5, 2013)

Night_Wolf said:


> Is not possible lol
> 
> You can not have that dry tight dense looking muscles natural.



That's bs.  He got their faster with drugs but that physique is definitely attainable naturally with years & years of hard work and dedication.  Don't expect to look like that after a year or two.


----------



## PirateMonster (Mar 8, 2013)

PitbullRescue said:


> That's bs.  He got their faster with drugs but that physique is definitely attainable naturally with years & years of hard work and dedication.  Don't expect to look like that after a year or two.


Plz cut naturally to below 10% bodyfat and see how full you look...



99.99% of people will look flat as chit at that sort of bodyfat naturally...

Furthermore obtaining that sort of muscle whilst remaining lean natty...lol


----------



## charred99 (Mar 27, 2013)

Shameless bump for a shameless bump. Dude was juiced outta his mind. Shredded to the bone. One of the most "aesthetic" physique I have ever seen though. RIP Big Fella


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah man, I would def have liked to have banged him senseless


----------



## Tommygunzthomas (Dec 8, 2013)

shit load of dope for zyzz


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 8, 2013)

I don't get the fascination with the guy. I wrestled guys in highschool that looked just like that minus the queer haircut and makeup.


----------



## vegas (Dec 9, 2013)

honestly everyone hates on the kid so much he was a KID... He only worked out a very short amount of time . Not saying he was the most aesthetic just making a point when everyone was 18-21 if your worst mistakes were taking AAS and clubing and banging aussie chicks that would have been a step up for most


----------



## thomasre7 (Dec 10, 2013)

Big Shredded Natty.... pick two


----------



## apham55 (Dec 13, 2013)

*Gastric Bypass without Surgery*

This is the only procedure that made a difference in my life. It changed not only my body but my life because it gave me a chance to look good again. Thank you!


----------



## futureMrO (Dec 18, 2013)

if you want to look like that just take a bunch of  ecstasy and diuretics


----------

